# Norwegian: steinbitopplevelse



## Cliff Barnes

"Alle har en steinbitopplevelse skjult et eller annet sted i barndommen"

En steinbit er en fisk. Men hva er en steinbitopplevelse?


----------



## Svenke

Dette er ikke noe etablert ord. 
Det kan kanskje være en opplevelse som gjelder mat (stygg fisk, god mat?) eller fiske (noe skremmende som kommer inn i båten?), men akkurat hva som ligger i uttrykket, må en nesten undersøke i konteksten.

Svenke


----------



## basslop

Hva med at du har spist noe som knaser i tennene og som ikke skulle ha vært der? Siden det står at "Alle har ..." bør det være en eller annen overført betydning og ikke konkret til noe med steinbit. Det er ikke så mange som har hatt nærkontakt med den. Hvis du har mer kontekst, kan det hjelpe oss å forklare hva som menes.


----------



## Svenke

basslop har rett i at det ikke egentlig har å gjøre med en steinbit, men at uttrykket har overført betydning; det er snakk om sammenlikning.


----------



## Cliff Barnes

Takk.

Det er fra romanen "Din til døden" av G. Staalesen. Handlingen spiller in Bergen.

Jeg er sikker at det betyr "noe skremmende" men jeg tenkte at det er kanskje idiomatisk og derfor ofte brukt.


----------



## raumar

Som Svenke skriver, er "steinbitopplevelse" ikke noe etablert ord. Men hvis dette skal bety "noe skremmende", kan vi gå ut fra at Staalesen tenkte på fiske da han lagde dette ordet. Å få en steinbit opp i båten kan virke skremmende. Steinbiten har store, spisse tenner og kraftige kjever, og den kan bite deg! Se for eksempel:

https://www.imr.no/nyhetsarkiv/2014/august/steinbiten_villbassen_med_kraftige_kjever/nn-no


----------



## basslop

Den boka har jeg lest, men jeg kan ikke huske det. Imidlertid, når det gjelder Gunnar Staalesen er det typisk han å bruke et uttrykk på den måten.


----------



## Cliff Barnes

Ser farlig ut, denne steinbiten. Jeg tenkte først at steinbit betyr _steinbutt _på tysk, men det er en helt annen fisk: Steinbutt – Wikipedia


basslop: kapittel 4


----------



## Segorian

Fish names can be confusing. The _Marine Animal Dictionary_ is then often a great help.


----------

